# Suggested food from your local superstore?



## richo (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi all, looks like there is many data out there for suggested food, but im curious on what sort of list one may buy from a local superstore!? Waittrose, tesco, asda? Those are few that i use, simply for the location. Myself im searching for quick fix food (at work) - i bought tones of chicken chicken satay bites, quite nice actually! And of course chicken legs or tho im not dead keen on them. What other types do u buy from your local store to increase the muscle mass i wonder?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Tesco Healthy Living Chicken Breasts

Lean Steaks 3 x 500g packs

Frozen Salmon

Macademia Nut Oil....Olive Oil

Rice Pudding

Oats

Bottled Water

Salad Stuff

8+ Boxes Omega-3 Eggs

Whole Earth PB

Potatoes

Hazelnuts/Almonds/Cashews

Wow....looks loads more when written up! It's pretty expensive at 17


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Get your meat from a butchers. It's much cheaper and usually much better qualitly.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

mate - chicken satay on sticks is probably the reformed stuff. Try and stick with natural 'untouched' stuff wherever possible


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

My usual shop includes (amongst other stuff):

- Chicken breasts

- Beef mince

- Steaks

- Tinned tuna

- Baking potatos

- Sweet potatos

- Salad stuff (tomatoes, lettuce, mixed leaves)

- Peppers

- Various vegetables (courgettes, broccoli, green beans etc)

- Milk

- Eggs, lots of

- Brown rice

- Brown pasta

- Wholemeal bread

etc...

Not cheap, unfortunately..


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

13stonetarget said:


> My usual shop includes (amongst other stuff):
> 
> - Chicken breasts
> 
> ...


It's not cheap due to the quantities that most of us eat, but for the average joe in the street eating these foods is actually cheaper than the processed crap that most people live off.

Eating clean and healthy isn't expensive - imo.

Good shopping list BTW. Pretty much identical to mine.


----------



## andydriffield (Dec 8, 2007)

skimmed milk powder is he best its cheap and adds 52 grams of protein with no fat to a drink of milk


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> It's not cheap due to the quantities that most of us eat, but for the average joe in the street eating these foods is actually cheaper than the processed crap that most people live off.
> 
> Eating clean and healthy isn't expensive - imo.
> 
> Good shopping list BTW. Pretty much identical to mine.


Yeah I totally agree mate. Two things I missed off, nuts & fruit.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

andydriffield said:


> skimmed milk powder is he best its cheap and adds 52 grams of protein with no fat to a drink of milk


and a load of indigestable insulin spiking lactose, plus the fat in whole unhomoginized milk is the best bit for you. Cream's a better option keep the fat throw out the lactose when it come to pasterized milk products.


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

andydriffield said:


> skimmed milk powder is he best its cheap and adds 52 grams of protein with no fat to a drink of milk


Is that stuff the same thing as whey or poorer quality? How much is it? why do i ask so many questions? lol


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

bkotey said:


> Is that stuff the same thing as whey or poorer quality? How much is it? why do i ask so many questions? lol


Or maybe i shud ov read the above post first (duhhh)


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by andydriffield
> 
> ...


TBH m8 i would stick with proper stuff rather than having processed with anything, that goes for milk as well!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ah24 said:


> *Tesco Healthy Living Chicken Breasts*
> 
> *Lean Steaks 3 x 500g packs*


Why would you cut out the fat...?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Why would you cut out the fat...?


Because even the lean strips have fat within the steak. Their just not riddled with visible fat on the outside which I couldn't face eating anyway.

I just add 2 teaspoons of mac nut oil into it if I feel the meal lacks in fats. Hasn't failed me yet


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Because even the lean strips have fat within the steak. Their just not riddled with visible fat on the outside which I couldn't face eating anyway.
> 
> I just add 2 teaspoons of mac nut oil into it if I feel the meal lacks in fats. Hasn't failed me yet


Fair play. Just seems a shame to take the natural fat out - beef fat after all tastes beautiful. Then again I think just eating egg whites and throwing away the yolk is sacriledge (sp?)

Saying that I eat more mince beef these days - like now... mmmm.... - I save steaks for special occasions.

Mince Beef - 750g, £3. = 3 meals @ 75g protein, 25g fat. Fabulous.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Fair play. Just seems a shame to take the natural fat out - beef fat after all tastes beautiful. Then again I think just eating egg whites and throwing away the yolk is sacriledge (sp?)
> 
> Saying that I eat more mince beef these days - like now... mmmm.... - I save steaks for special occasions.
> 
> Mince Beef - 750g, £3. = 3 meals @ 75g protein, 25g fat. Fabulous.


It is a waste - but I physically can't stomach visible fat like that on beef, bacon etc so I make it up in other ways. Like 10 *whole* eggs a day.

And bloody hell I've never really looked at minced beef before properly - think I might pick some up!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ah24 said:


> It is a waste - but I physically can't stomach visible fat like that on beef, bacon etc so I make it up in other ways. Like 10 *whole* eggs a day.
> 
> And bloody hell I've never really looked at minced beef before properly - think I might pick some up!


I get the Irish mince stuff from sainsburys. Add in some Bisto and I'm happy with that as a meal. If required I'll add in some sweet spud mash, and I'll often add in some green veg - brocolli / green beans etc.

On cold meat I dont like the fat - hot meat the fat doesn't bother me.

Scrambled Eggs is something I know I should be eating and don't eat enough off...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll give that irish mince a go next week.

As for scrambled eggs - I have them once in the morning and once before bed, 5 eggs each, bit o pepper - lovely jubbly


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

brown rice, oats, pasta from bells, sometimes lean turkey steaks. chicken breasts from butcher. wouldnt touch that minced stuff with a stick, god knows what they put in it


----------

